# Even More Reason Why The Cigalikes Are Useless :p Rather Buy A Proper Machine!!



## Stroodlepuff (26/11/13)

*E-cigarette cartridges thrown out of window puncture tires*

Read here


----------



## Silver (2/12/13)

Also, if your 'machine' is big and heavy enough, you can use it for self defence

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (2/12/13)

anything solid that you can wrap your hand around as you make a fist will increase the force of any punches you might happen to start throwing  still waiting for someone invent a nice 18650 mod with built in tazer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (2/12/13)

denizenx said:


> anything solid that you can wrap your hand around as you make a fist will increase the force of any punches you might happen to start throwing  still waiting for someone invent a nice 18650 mod with built in tazer


Haha, My Tazer has 2 x 18650's inside. 
Always wanted to strip the tazer for the batteries, then remembered i gave it to my wife for when i work late... Guess it's off limits then.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

